# Tuesday Night 1/29



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Me and Midnight Rider went out for a few hours tonight. Gigged 4 Flounder and had one run on us. nothing big though, all between 12-14in. but i dont think thats bad at all for January. stayed till just before the rain hit. bottom fell out as we were straping the boat on the trailer.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a decent night to me,bet it was fun with all that wind out there.What area did you guys hit?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Job. Some fresh flounder sounds good :hungry


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, guys. Give 'em hell. :toast


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job guys !!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Last Chance (1/30/2008)*Sounds like a decent night to me,bet it was fun with all that wind out there.What area did you guys hit?


 We hit them in the head.oke It was windy. We worked the south bank and was able to find calm water but when you went out and around the tips of the piers it got rough.The Calm water was on the immediate shore line.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

we just thought it was windy when we got there. right before the rain hit us it got a lot worse. caught hell trying to get the boat back on the trailer. but it was still a good time. got to test out my new light set up on my boat. as soon as i figure out how to post pictures ill put some up.


----------

